# Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung



## froxter (23. Mai 2011)

Hallo Boardies,

für meinen Einstieg ins Fliegenfischen suche ich momentan nach passendem Gerät. Leider ist die Auswahl bei den Gerätehändlern vor Ort im FliFi-Bereich nicht sonderlich groß, aber ein paar Ruten hab´ ich doch zur Auswahl.
Gesucht wird eine Rute Klasse #5 in 240 - 260cm, medium fast.

Zur Auswahl stehen:

*Redington Crosswater #5 in 2,44 oder 2,60
*Redington Pursuit 586-2 in 2,60
*Shimano Biocraft XT-A Fly #5 (leider nur in 2,74)
*Shimano Biocraft EV #5 in 2,44 oder 2,60
*Exori Creek SL #5 in 2,29

Außerdem diverse Ruten von Balzer, Cormoran und DAM in entsprechender Spezifikation.

Rolle wird vermutlich eine Okuma Airframe,
Schnur eine RIO Mainstream DT 5 F

Gefischt werden soll alles Mögliche, von Nymphen bis zu kleinen Streamern auf Forelle (90%), Döbel, Aland, Barsch.

Auf welche der o.g. Ruten sollte ich besonderes Augenmerk legen, gibt es von den anderen genannten Herstellen evl. was Besseres oder sollte ich mich online nach was ganz anderem umsehen? Preis bis 100€ wäre mir recht....

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Gray Ghost (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

In der alterwürdigen englischen Anglerzeitschrift "Trout & Salmon" gab es in der aktuellen Maiausgabe einen ausführlichen Test von Ruten in 9FT, #5,also eine Standardforellenrute. Getestet wurden von ganz billig bis ganz teuer. In der günstigsten Preisklasse unter 100 englischen Pfund gewann eindeutig und von beiden Testern gelobt die Shakespeare Trion XT (Ladenpreis in UK 50,- engl.Pfund),
Allgemein in Deutschland sehr unterbewertet und recht preisgünstig sind Ruten von Snowbee, da es kein vernünftiges Händlernetz gibt, wäre vielleicht auch mal ein Tip sich die anzuschauen falls es die Möglichkeit gibt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Wenn's eine von den obengenannten sein soll, würde ich die Crosswater wählen.

Wenn es knapp über dem "Hunni" sein darf:
Greys GS2, 8'6"  # 5

Okuma Airframe als Rolle ist seit 10 Jahren gut und bewährt.

Bei der Schnur bin ich froh, daß mal wieder einer ne DT zum Einstieg haben möchte 
Mit DT Schnüren lernt man nämlich am besten werfen, auch wenn die Leute das heute nicht mehr wahr haben wollen, sofort mit irgendwelchen Spezialtapern an den Start gehen und dann grandios scheitern und die Fliegenrute wieder in die Ecke stellen.


----------



## grashopper (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Hi
Für eien Anfänger im Fliegenfischen kann ich dir eine Rute Empfehlen  klasse 5 in 9 Fuß   
Sie ist die Allroundrute der Salmoniedenfischerei in kleineren Flüssen oder Forellenseen 
Döbel und Barben lassen sich damit natürlich auch fangen.
Mein Rat von mir werfe die Rute bevor du sie kaufst. 
Die Rute die dir am besten liegt solltes du nehmen.
Spitzen Aktion allso schnelle Rute oder Parabolische Aktion langsame Rute


----------



## froxter (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Hallo und Danke erstmal.

@Gray Ghost: Die von mir genannten Ruten bekomme ich alle beim Gerätehändler vor Ort, kann sie genau betrachten und hab ggf. einen Ansprechpartner vor Ort. Die Shakespear führt er leider nicht.

@Steffen: Bezüglich der Schnur hat mein "Lehrer und Mentor" die gleiche Meinung wie du - deshalb auch eine DT;-)
Von der Greys wurde mir abgeraten, da sie wohl etwas "labbrig" sein soll und eine nicht so dolle "Rückstellfähigkeit" (oder wie immer das heisst) hat. Sie liegt übrigens bei mittlerweile 90,--
Ich werd sie jedenfalls auch mal in die Hand nehmen

Danke!


----------



## Gray Ghost (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> .
> 
> Bei der Schnur bin ich froh, daß mal wieder einer ne DT zum Einstieg haben möchte
> Mit DT Schnüren lernt man nämlich am besten werfen, auch wenn die Leute das heute nicht mehr wahr haben wollen, sofort mit irgendwelchen Spezialtapern an den Start gehen und dann grandios scheitern und die Fliegenrute wieder in die Ecke stellen.


 


froxter schrieb:


> @Steffen: Bezüglich der Schnur hat mein "Lehrer und Mentor" die gleiche Meinung wie du - deshalb auch eine DT;-)
> !


 
Moin

Mit der DT finde ich es gut und sehe es genau so, gebe aber zu bedenken das man bei einer 5er Rute auch eine 4er Schnur wählem könnte, je nach Rute vielleicht sogar wählen sollte


----------



## Bungo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*



Gray Ghost schrieb:


> ..gebe aber zu bedenken das man bei einer 5er Rute auch eine 4er Schnur wählem könnte, je nach Rute vielleicht sogar wählen sollte



Erkläre mal bitte genauer warum man eine 4er Schnur nehmen sollte.
Mit dem Könnte habe ich kein problem.
Denn es kann natürlich sein das die als 5 klassifizierte Rute nur eine als 4 klassifizierte Schnur verträgt.
Aber das ist definitiv nicht immer so.
Ich kenne genügend Beispiele wo die als 5 klassifizierte Rute definitiv die 6er Schnur braucht. Und das ganze ohne auch nur minimal überladen zu sein.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Moin Bungo.

Du bist ja noch nicht so'n alter Sack wie wir alten DT Schnur Angler 

Ne DT hat ja nun keine Keule die man zum schießen lassen vor den Spitzenring bringen müsste, weiterhin hat ne DT den Vorteil, daß sich größere Schnurlängen in der Luft halten und vom Wasser abheben lassen als mit ner WF.
Also kann es durchaus sein, daß man ne Klasse leichter fischen muß als die Rute angegeben ist. 
Kommt aber sehr auf die Gewässersituation an, in klenen Bächen ist es hingegen sogar mal so derbe, daß man auf ner 5er Rute ne #7er Schnur braucht um die Rute auf den 5 Metern die man Platz hat auch aufladen zu können...
Heutzutage gibts für solche Fälle dutzende von Spezialkeuelschnüren, wir alten Säcke haben das vor 20 Jahren halt mit überschweren bzw. etwas zu leichten DT Schnüren gelöst 

Ich glaub ich besorg mir mal ne 8er DT für die Meeräschenangelei und lasse alte Zeiten wieder aufleben *träum* 
20m Schnur in einem Zug abheben und mit zwei Vor/Rückschwüngen die Richtung um 90 Grad wechseln  Und das möglichst unauffällig  Das geht nur mit ner DT, zumindest im Enhandbereich.


----------



## Gray Ghost (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Steffen2369 hat es ja schon wunderschön erklärt.
Zur Ergänzung möchte ich eigentlich nur beifügen,
in früheren Jahren hatten alle Ruten meist 2, manchmal auch 3 Schnurklassen aufgedruckt. Da war dann z.B. eine Rute 4/5, das hieß nichts anderes diese Rute sollte mit einer DT4 oder WF5 am besten arbeiten, wie so vieles natürlich nur ein Anhalt.


----------



## Bungo (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Mir sind die Eigenschaften der Schnüre durchaus sehr gut bekannt 

Nur finde ich man soll nicht pauschal sagen auf eine 5er Rute sollte eine 4er Schnur.
Wenn man davon ausgeht (und wir wollen den Herstellern jetzt mal nichts unterstellen) dass sowohl die 5er Rute als auch die Schnur nach AFTMA Klassifizierung richtig eingestuft ist, dann gehört auf eine 5er Rute auch eine 5er Schnur. Dann lässt sich auch die echte 5er DT sauber und ruhig werfen, und lange und sauber halten wie man es von ihr verlangt.

Natürlich ist es mit einem Schnurtyp viel aufwändiger jede Gewässersituation abzudecken. Du hast das ja ausführlich beschrieben. Deshalb hat man wenn man nur mit einer DT fischen will/kann logischerweise nur die Möglichkeit die Schnurklasse zu erhöhen oder zu verringern.

Mir ging es wirklich nur um die pauchale Aussage bei einer 5er Rute sollte man eine 4er Schnur wählen.
Stellt euch vor der kleine Anfänger sucht jetzt bei Google "Schnur 5er Rute" und liest das, der ist doch erstmal vollkommen verwirrt :q

MfG


----------



## Steffen23769 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Moin Bungo 
Du hast natürlich ebenfalls vollkommen recht #h
Ist aber alles sehr kompliziert, übrigend ist das das schwerste beim Fliegenfischen.
Nicht Wurf usw. sind das komplizierte, sondern das zu finden was zusammen passt  EIn bischen wie in der Ehe 

@Grey Ghost:
tja, Snowbee hat nettes Zeug, vor allem Accesoires usw. und die Ruten und Rollen sind auch sehr gut aber es gibt eben kein gut ausgebautes Händlernetz.
Wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht, hat Pro Tack den Deutschlandvertrieb aber irgendwie kommt da nix gescheites zustande...


----------



## Odery (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Super Einsteigerrute oder als BackUp ist die DAM Forrester Speed Fly! Ich hab die als 3/4 und 7/8. ca. 50€!!!

Unbedingt Testen!!!


----------



## froxter (26. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Hallo,

ich hab mich dann doch entschlossen ein paar €uros mehr zu investieren und mir eine Loop gegönnt. 
Bei der DT bin ich aber geblieben;-)

Danke für die Teilnahme und die Tipps.

Tight Lines!


----------



## woern1 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Hm, gibt wohl nur G.Loomis oder Loop.
Loom sacht mir nix!!!???


werner


----------



## froxter (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*



woern1 schrieb:


> Hm, gibt wohl nur G.Loomis oder Loop.
> Loom sacht mir nix!!!???
> 
> 
> werner



Sorry, Wechselstaben verbucht....


----------



## fischling (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*



Bungo schrieb:


> Stellt euch vor der kleine Anfänger sucht jetzt bei Google "Schnur 5er Rute" und liest das, der ist doch erstmal vollkommen verwirrt :q



Hi, genau das ist mir gerade passiert als ich das gelesen habe:



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> 20m Schnur in einem Zug abheben und mit zwei Vor/Rückschwüngen die Richtung um 90 Grad wechseln  Und das möglichst unauffällig  Das geht nur mit ner DT, zumindest im Enhandbereich.



Ich bin vor Ehrfurcht noch ganz starr. Wo gibt es denn solche DT-Leinen, mit denen man sowas unauffällig machen kann? Das möchte ich natürlich auch anwenden, da kommt man mit Rutenlänge und Vorfach dazu gerechnet ja schon auf über 25 m Distanz. Das muss ich unbedingt auch haben!

TL
FISCHLING


----------



## froxter (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Hm, ich glaub das liegt nur zum Teil an der Schnur - der Rest liegt beim Werfer....  Ich hab bei meinem Fliegenkurs auch hin und wieder nur ganz ungläubig geschaut. Hilft halt nur üben, üben, üben. #c


----------



## Steffen23769 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*



fischling schrieb:


> Ich bin vor Ehrfurcht noch ganz starr.



Dann entspann dich mal wieder 

Des weiteren schrieb ich "möglichst" unauffällig...

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil #h


Du darfst aber gerne mit mir zusammen zum Meeräschenfischen kommen, dann fangen wir zusammeneben keine dieser "Zicken" alleine nix fangen macht nämlich keinen Spaß


----------



## fischling (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*



			
				von Steffen23769 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann entspann dich mal wieder  und
> 
> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil #h



Hallo Steffen23769, 

dieser nachstehende Teil Deines "Statements" hat mich so "verspannt"!



> *20m Schnur in einem Zug abheben und mit zwei Vor/Rückschwüngen die Richtung um 90 Grad wechseln*



Im Fliegenfischer Forum hat *derSIBIRIER* geschrieben, dass er mit einer gewöhnlichen Fliegenrute über 35 m weit wirft, und Du schreibst hier, dass Du 20 m gewässerte Schnur plus Vorfach in einem Zug abhebst und mit Leerwürfen in der Luft hälst und das auch noch mit einer 8er DT. 

Davor habe ich mich verneigt. Welche Rute packt denn sowas? 

TL
FISCHLING


----------



## Steffen23769 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Moin Fischling,
das hat mit der Rute nur in zweiter Hinsicht zu tun und ob das ne 3er DT oder ne 8er DT ist ist auch fast Nebensache.

Ich habe vor fast nunmehr 23 Jahren mit dem Fliegenfischen angefangen, es ist einfach ne Sache des Trainings.

20m in einem Zug abheben geht natürlich nur bei Idealbedingungen und für solche Wurfweiten ist ne WF grundsätzlich natürlich besser geeignet.

Ich wollte nur sagen, daß es eben geht, ein Extrem bleibt es selbstverständlich.

Zum Verständnis, wenn Du mit einer WF 20m Schnur draußen hast und mußt die Richtung wechseln, dann mußt Du die WF erstmal wenigstens soweit einstrippen, daß Du nur mehr die Keule vor dem Spitzenring hast, dann kannst diese WF auch in einem Zug aufnehmen, Richtung wechseln und die Runningline wieder nachschießen lassen.

Das liegt daran, daß Du zwischen dickem Belly und dünner Runningline nur bedingt eine Kraftübertragung zustande bringst, in der Folge wird Dir der Wurf zusammenbrechen.

Einer Dt ist es theoretisch egal auf welcher Länge Du sie in der Luft hälts, weil Du eben (auch wiedre theoretisch) niemals die Kraftübertragung verlieren wirst...

Aber das führt jetzt alles etwas weit, da kann man Buchseiten mit füllen 

Wenn Du Interesse hast, kannst Dich gerne per PN melden und wir können da mal am Telefon drüber schnacken.


LG Steffen


----------



## Gray Ghost (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Eigentlich alles ganz einfach, nur üben üben üben,
hier was zum verlieben, die Würfe, ich meine die Würfe:l

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJDjf8_6SYs


----------



## kevin9279 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Einstiegsrute - Empfehlung*

Hi,

Ja sie ist schon super. Ich mag sie am liebsten mit der 2hand.
Aber auch da war viel ueben ueben noetig.
Wenn sie noch nen bikini anhaette waere alles in butter.|bigeyes:vik:


----------

